# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  مع تفعيل عشر سنوات مجانا BitDefender احدث اصدار من مكافح الفيروسات‏

## اريام الدلوعة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة**إليكم إخواني برنامج الحماية الشهير والمصنف أول عالميا**BitDefender Total Security 2008*البرنامج يحتوي على*BitDefender Internet Security 2008**BitDefender Antivirus 2008**البرنامج مفعّل لعشر**سنوات**وقد تم اعداد كل شيء**من مميزات هذه النسخة* *1-* *تثبيت تلقائي للبرنامج**2-* *متوافق على الاكس بي والفيستا**3-* *بعد عملية إعادة التشغيل ستقوم**فقط بوضع رقم التسجيل**وموضح كل شيء في الأداة**4-* *تنشيط البرنامج تلقائي**وقد تم عمل ذلك في أداة مستقلة وبواجهة جميلة وبحجم 49.6**ميقا**والبرنامج حجمه من الشركة هو 46.9 والزيادة في حجم الأداة**هو إضافة**ملفات التنشيط والشرح* *بالإضافة إلى عمل واجهة تفتح النفس*ملاحظة:*وبعد الانتهاء من تثبيت البرنامج وتنشيطه**وعمل تحديث له**قم بتطبيق التالي للتأكد من تنشيط البرنامج*اذهب الى rigistr من واجهة البرنامج واضغظعلى الايقونة لتفعيل البرنامجملاحظة ثانية:البرنامج يحتوي على شرح كامل سهل مع طريقة تشغيل البرنامج والباتش وطريقة تفعيل البرنامجرابط التحميل*http://www.zerowaitingtime.com/32267-download-Bitdefender.rar*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمووووووووو

----------

